# Bluetooth works for music & key, not for phone calls



## rareohs (Sep 15, 2017)

Have had my car for a few days. Bluetooth works perfectly for music and key function, but I can’t use it for calls.

Even though the phone (iPhoneX) is paired and connected, when a call starts it goes through the phone instead of the car.

One the phone, during a call, if go to audio and manually select Model 3 (ie instead of phone or speaker) it just changes right back to the phone. Audio never goes through the car.

Guess I’ll call Tesla this am... anyone have this?


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

Did you see this post? Does disabling contact sync make a difference?


----------



## rareohs (Sep 15, 2017)

MelindaV said:


> Did you see this post? Does disabling contact sync make a difference?


I hadn't, but thanks! Seemed to do the trick for now. Hopefully an update fixes this as it'd be nice to have the contacts in the car....

Thanks again!


----------



## Win-T3 (Jul 9, 2018)

I can confirm that this is still a problem with the latest firmware V8.1 (2018.21.9 75bdbc11)

Turning off the sync contacts in my iphone under my phone Bluetooth settings worked. Just hit the little “I” information icon next to the Tesla Model 3 in the Bluetooth devices list.

My other workaround that seemed to work is that after I turned off Sync Contacts and then I turned it back on with the toggle switch and it worked again. 

Another thing that helps restore Bluetooth connections for the phone is either a soft or hard reset (do this while parked).

I read in another forum post that you hit both buttons on the steering wheel for a soft reset. The screen turns black and then it restarts. This worked when I was having trouble getting my Bluetooth music streaming working.

If that doesn’t work, while parked, then hold the brake pedal and then hit the same two steering wheel buttons (press them down simultaneously) and the screen turns black and then the T Tesla logo pops up and it reboots. This seems like a CTRL Alt Delete on a Windows PC but it works pretty good when things mess up. 

Just consolidating some info I found online so I can’t take credit for it, just wanted to save you time from searching if this helps you.

Enjoy!


----------

